# I hat that "Call"



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just got the call from the landowner. Said we have to find another place to hunt. ****. I suppose you know the next question. Brother in law and I will be looking for a place this coming season if anyone hears of a couple openings. Thank's. :help:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That sucks, I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I guess i need to learn how to spell. Thank's Chunky.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Did the landowner give a reason?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

He say's his grandson will be getting into bow hunting real soon. I guess sooo soon that I need to get my junk and get out. Kinda bites you in that tender spot in your rear. Ya no?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yup that sux. good luck on finding a place.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Dead Wait said:


> Just got the call from the landowner. Said we have to find another place to hunt. ****. I suppose you know the next question. Brother in law and I will be looking for a place this coming season if anyone hears of a couple openings. Thank's. :help:


That sucks real bad, but at least he had the decency to let you know now and not in mid September! :spineyes:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That just sucks!!!!!

It is also the main reason I bought some land so that wouldn't happen to me. You put a lot of work in so you have good hunting, and as soon as the hunting or animals improve either the landowner wants more money or they kick you out. I know that's not all land owners, but it seems to be a growing trend.


----------

